# Sommerfeld Katie Jig Video



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

If you have a Katie Jig and have problems, or if you are thinking of getting one, I have posted the "Dovetails Made Easy" Video via Sommerfeld's Youtube channel.

(I tried to embed the video, but it would not work) Here are the links.

Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Dovetails Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 1 - YouTube

Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Dovetails Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## Bigjet747 (Mar 9, 2011)

Love my Sommerfeld Katie jig.


----------

